
Movie Recommendation with MLlib - eaxitect
http://ampcamp.berkeley.edu/big-data-mini-course/movie-recommendation-with-mllib.html
======
minimaxir
I'm pretty sure this was a homework assignment in the recent Scalable Machine
Learning eDx course. :P

I've been looking into getting data for analyzing movie data via Spark/MLib,
but the IMDb database is too unwieldy.

------
jey
AMPCamp 6 has been announced for Nov 19 and 20:
[http://ampcamp.berkeley.edu/6/](http://ampcamp.berkeley.edu/6/)

------
onaclov2000
May have to port out of Scala :) I would enjoy using this for my webdvr but
tailor to tv guide recommendations.

------
RexRollman
I had never heard of MovieLens before this. Is anyone using it?

